# New Pix of Snickers



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok - We spent the better part of today driving to and from the Breeder to visit our little Snickers - actually, she's not so little anymore! This time we remembered to bring our camera instead of just our cell phones. Better shots that I can share with you all. I just wish we could have brought her home, but we have to wait another 4 weeks. :redface:

SnickersDad








SnickersMom








Snickers Posing








Just how Dominate are you?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He is a cutie! How old is he?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks! He's actually a She -- and She's 11 weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a doll!  Love her markings kinda reminds me of a Bernese Mountain Dogs coloring.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's adorable and growing so fast, as they all do.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, what a cutie pie! It's got to be hard having to drive away without her, but at least you do get to play with her at the breeders'. It's unusual for a breeder to give her puppies over at 15 weeks of age. Is there a particular reason for this? I'm just curious .....


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Marj -- Yes there is a reason -- We can't take her till then - as we are out of the house most of May. And there's no way we can bring her with us (at least not yet) So we elected to have her stay with the breeder until we were able to dedicate the time needed to get her trained. Actually she'll be right at 13 weeks when we pick her up. I mis spoke earlier - she's 10 weeks and I may well be able to get her the week before Memorial Day. 

Cheers!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is adorable! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh gosh, she is cute.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

a3wwwww she's cute


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We are very happy with our selection - even though we acknowledge that we are NewB's to the breed and ownership in general. She sure 'feel's right' to us -- so she's coming home with us! :decision: :wave: :grouphug:

Cheers!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love her! I'd going crazy waiting for that cute face...


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

She's very cute and has wonderful markings. My husband and I are "NewB's" also. We've had our Rikky for a month.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is precious! I love her markings! She will bring so much JOY!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Thanks! He's actually a She -- and She's 11 weeks.
> 
> Cheers!


Why do you have to wait so long for her to come home? And sorry, I mostly just ogled her pics  I guess I just assumed Snickers would be a boys name (probably because my boyfriend is a chocolate fiend, lol!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Snickers is so cute! Good for you that you can visit her while she's still with her breeder so you can get your fix until she comes home.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations - Snickers is beautiful! I bet you and your wife are counting down the days!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

She is totally adorable and looks so happy to see you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Snickers is so cute and looks like a sweetie. What a face! Waiting is hard. And then you have them home for a bit and it is hard to remember what it was like before puppy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Snickers is totally cute! I know the waiting is torture, but you're doing the right thing for all of you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucky you !We collected our Dizzie the end of May last year,I can't believe a whole year has gone by scarey!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

love that belly rub picture!! and yes... the way they lay back and curl their paws is exactly how they dominate you!!

Congratulations again!! Keep that camera handy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Snickers is a doll. The waiting is so hard.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww...too cute!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

She is adorable, congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well it makes perfect sense to wait until bringing a new puppy home when you aren't able to be present most of the time. What's a couple of weeks' wait when you'll have Snickers for 15+ years?  I think that's very wise and how nice knowing that she'll be at the breeders'.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

jcarol said:


> She's very cute and has wonderful markings. My husband and I are "NewB's" also. We've had our Rikky for a month.


So where is the thread that describes your first month with Rikky?? -- Pix too please :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SnickersDad said:


> So where is the thread that describes your first month with Rikky?? -- Pix too please :eyebrows:


Oooooo, good catch!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cute pup and cute name! You'll be doing a lot of "snickering" when you bring her home - I get at least one good belly-laugh out of my guys every day!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Snickers*

Best to you both and Snickers. I'm sure you have already fallen in love with her.  I could not live happily without mine. Even if I'm cranky when I wake, I'm smiling and laughing within minutes because of their antics, pure joy and love of life. Good on ya'.

Best,

Pattie
LaMontana Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------

